# Starching Boxer Shorts



## Arnold Gingrich fan (Aug 8, 2008)

Do you have your boxer shorts starched? My husband does so (with heavy starch to boot), and I've often wondered if other Trads do too. Gentlemen, what say you? 

.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, way to be uncomfortable down to the underwear! I can imagine some Trads warming up to the idea, but trad, or not, that's just a pain in the ass, literally!


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

That is something that has never even occurred to me. And I'm not going to do any experimenting. No.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

^^^ I agree 100% on all three statements from Acacian.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

no starch, but i sometimes iron them as the bottom hem often folds over and shows a line under my khakis if they dont lie flat


----------



## Thomas Hart (Dec 1, 2008)

I wonder if there have ever been posts about this before, but does anyone know whether or not people have always worn boxers as opposed to underwear or whether boxer's dominance is a recent event?


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> Do you have your boxer shorts starched? My husband does so (with heavy starch to boot), and I've often wondered if other Trads do too. Gentlemen, what say you?
> 
> .


Is your husband also into self-flagellation?:crazy:OUCH!


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

tonylumpkin said:


> Is your husband also into self-flagellation?:crazy:OUCH!


are you referring to self abuse ? LOL


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd sooner wear my bespoke boxers, crafted of boiled wool!


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Boxers yes, starch never.

Old story about the merger between Price Waterhouse and Coopers & Lybrand in the late '90s. In describing the difference in culture between the two firms, people said that PW employees wore starched underwear and that Coopers folks didn't wear any underwear at all.

tjs


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Never


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

Thomas Hart said:


> ...does anyone know whether or not people have always worn boxers as opposed to underwear...


I assume you mean underwear = briefs.

I'm no expert, but it seems logical that boxers existed before briefs. I can't find a link, but there are button versions prior to the invention of elastic.


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

I've known people who would starch almost anything, including jeans. But, I've never heard of anyone starching their boxers.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

young guy said:


> no starch, but i sometimes iron them as the bottom hem often folds over and shows a line under my khakis if they dont lie flat


Man, those must be some tight (or thin) khakis.



wessex said:


> ...it seems logical that boxers existed before briefs. I can't find a link, but there are button versions prior to the invention of elastic.


Button boxers are the logical progression of "underdrawers", which originally went to the ankle. Google some of the better Civil War sutlers for good reproductions. I have some hand-made linen ones.

Finally, I an on record as a great proponent of starch for shirts and khakis, but starch in underwear is just a bridge too far.

Scott


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

Naval Gent said:


> Man, those must be some tight (or thin) khakis.
> 
> Scott


I was meaning thin, not tight - LOL, even my wool flannels show a line across the leg if the oxford fabric of my boxers is doubled over.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

In the movie "Mr. Roberts" didn't Jack Lemon starched James Cagney's shorts?


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Starching boxer shorts reminds me of Colonel Potter from M*A*S*H. He mentions to the laundry man not to startch them because he was chafing...love that show.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Touch-ups only*

Not the whole pair, but this has been required to remedy:
1. A pair of broadcloth french-backs to get those stupid straps to lay flat and to remove the tissue-like crumpling the dryer imparted.
2. Poorly structured pairs (it's not like you try them on before buying) where the fly refuses to stay reasonably closed.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> Do you have your boxer shorts starched? My husband does so (with heavy starch to boot)


Um..._why?_


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan (Aug 8, 2008)

Topsider said:


> Um..._why?_


Old military tradition. Hubby's naval officer father had everything starched that could be starched (except socks). In fact, dad's cotton twill summer dress whites had so much starch in them, they _creaked_.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> Old military tradition.


Geez. That's rough duty.

Even Gny. Sgt. Hartman didn't make 'em starch their boxers.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan (Aug 8, 2008)

My husband thinks that there's something Trad about heavily starching anything cotton or linen. And that's what I'm wondering: is he right?


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> Do you have your boxer shorts starched? My husband does so (with heavy starch to boot), and I've often wondered if other Trads do too. Gentlemen, what say you?
> 
> .


Oh my!! I cannot even begin to imagine that would be a comfortable feeling.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't even starch my OCBDs. Just press on the steam button a whole lot.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I let them drip dry, which makes them a bit more rigid than they would be had I machine-dried them. No starch, though.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

nerdykarim said:


> I let them drip dry, which makes them a bit more rigid than they would be had I machine-dried them. No starch, though.


What is the advantage to rigid underwear? I want my boxers as soft as possible, thats a pretty "tender" area and I cannot think of one benefit to having rigid boxers. Please enlighten me.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

CrescentCityConnection said:


> What is the advantage to rigid underwear? I want my boxers as soft as possible, thats a pretty "tender" area and I cannot think of one benefit to having rigid boxers. Please enlighten me.


Exoskeleton...?


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan (Aug 8, 2008)

Hubby got mad when I said it's equivalent to Sir Thomas More's hair shirt. He then told me not to lose my head over it. Never a dull moment...

.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Topsider said:


> Exoskeleton...?


Have no clue. I just know I am not in the minority here as far as soft underwear. I may have to fashion a pair from a box, should be the same feeling as starched/rigid boxers, just to see what I am missing!!ic12337:


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Have no clue. I just know I am not in the minority here as far as soft underwear. I may have to fashion a pair from a box, should be the same feeling as starched/rigid boxers, just to see what I am missing!!ic12337:


For the same reason people choose to starch the linens on their beds, I suppose. We're not talking about boxers that are as stiff as cardboard, here.

It feels a little crisp, in a clean way. Try it, you might like it 

edit: I also do it so I don't have to run the dryer, which saves me $$$


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

nerdykarim said:


> For the same reason people choose to starch the linens on their beds, I suppose. We're not talking about boxers that are as stiff as cardboard, here.
> 
> It feels a little crisp, in a clean way. Try it, you might like it
> 
> edit: I also do it so I don't have to run the dryer, which saves me $$$


LOL!! Okay, the dryer part I can understand.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

I wonder how much faster my clothes would dry if the dryer load did not include my underwear. I think I will economize elsewhere.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> I wonder how much faster my clothes would dry if the dryer load did not include my underwear. I think I will economize elsewhere.


Lol! I have gotten more laughs out of this forum tonight than I have in a very long time. You guys are killing me!


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> I wonder how much faster my clothes would dry if the dryer load did not include my underwear. I think I will economize elsewhere.


Well...now that we're on the topic...I drip dry almost everything. The only thing I don't drip dry are my bed linens, which I would line dry if I could.

This has been a fun thread...I really need to study


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> My husband thinks that there's something Trad about heavily starching anything cotton or linen. And that's what I'm wondering: is he right?


Not in New England, where "rumpled" is nearly synonymous with preppy in some quarters.


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

I have my better boxer shorts back in stock. Long story.
they actually have anew label as I plan to sell them on a wholesale basis.
the new label Is "Do Not Starch"
these are the boxers with covered waistband, leg vent. made in 100/2 fabric.
Carl


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Shirtmaven said:


> the new label Is "Do Not Starch"


To me putting a label on underwear that says "Do Not Starch" is about the same as putting a label on cat litter that says "Do Not Eat". :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## epfunk (Sep 14, 2006)

never even thought of it until this post...


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> Do you have your boxer shorts starched? My husband does so (with heavy starch to boot), and I've often wondered if other Trads do too. Gentlemen, what say you?
> 
> .


I'll opt out of underwear all together before I begin starching them.

My grandmother used to starch pillow cases and flat sheets, and while classy it certainly wasn't comforable.


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> Do you have your boxer shorts starched? My husband does so (with heavy starch to boot), and I've often wondered if other Trads do too. Gentlemen, what say you?
> 
> .


Maybe it helps to resist skid marks.

Might be worth a try.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Thomas Hart said:


> I wonder if there have ever been posts about this before, but does anyone know whether or not people have always worn boxers as opposed to underwear or whether boxer's dominance is a recent event?


I am not sure about dominance as I seldom see men in their underwear. That has not always been the case as when I was in the Army the barracks were one large room as was the latrine.

I also don't know what you consider recent, but in 1953 the Army issued us boxers. As best as I remember about half of us used them to shine our boots and bought jockey shorts at the PX.

I was surprised that the boxers and t-shirts that they issued were white. In WW ll the issued underclothes were green and they are currently green from photos I have seen. White is not a good color to wear to war unless one is going to be in snow or plans to surrender.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> Do you have your boxer shorts starched? My husband does so (with heavy starch to boot), and I've often wondered if other Trads do too. Gentlemen, what say you?
> 
> .


We never put starch on anything. Hang-to-dry is Trad IMHO.

However, I would starch a military/police uniform.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> Do you have your boxer shorts starched? My husband does so (with heavy starch to boot), and I've often wondered if other Trads do too. Gentlemen, what say you?
> 
> .


Good God, why would anyone even consider or feel the need to starch
underpants? Underpants should be soft and the softer the better, hence the reason for silk and poly-cotton mixes.

Starch is for visible garments, if used at all. I've never used starch on anything though, totally unnecessary in my opinion.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ksinc said:


> However, I would starch a military/police uniform.


You wouldn't in the UK, because starch was prohibited! And not really needed on the thicker material of UK dress uniforms anyway. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Thomas Hart said:


> but does anyone know whether or not people have always worn *boxers as opposed to underwear* or whether boxer's dominance is a recent event?


Now this is clearly some American terminology, because it doesn't make sense to me. Surely boxer shorts are underwear as well?
Or does underwear in US usage solely apply to *Y fronts and jockey shorts*?
Over here they are all generically called *underpants.*
And the word underwear over here applies to *vests as well as underpants and long johns. *


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> To me putting a label on underwear that says "Do Not Starch" is about the same as putting a label on cat litter that says "Do Not Eat". :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


LOL! Love the analogy but remember, while starched boxer shorts are arguably worthless, a bag of (fresh) cat litter can be used in an emergency to provide traction for your car, should you find yourself stuck out in a snow storm!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> To me putting a label on underwear that says "Do Not Starch" is about the same as putting a label on cat litter that says "Do Not Eat". :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big: Excellent!


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL! Love the analogy but remember, while starched boxer shorts are arguably worthless, a bag of (fresh) cat litter can be used in an emergency to provide traction for your car, should you find yourself stuck out in a snow storm!


I used it to soak up the oil that leaked onto the garage floor when I owned a Jaguar. They must use some elastic material for pan bolts.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

No starch in my boxers. I'm more than a bit surprised that there is even a discussion.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Now this is clearly some American terminology, because it doesn't make sense to me. Surely boxer shorts are underwear as well?
> Or does underwear in US usage solely apply to *Y fronts and jockey shorts*?
> Over here they are all generically called *underpants.*
> And the word underwear over here applies to *vests as well as underpants and long johns. *


It does not make sense over here either. I think all of the items that you mention are called by the same name on both sides of the pond with the exception of 'vest'. That would be undershirt to us and, of course, our vest is your waistcoat.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> I used it to soak up the oil that leaked onto the garage floor when I owned a Jaguar. They must use some elastic material for pan bolts.


Off topic but many have long wondered what it is about gaskets that has so befuddled our British friends for so long. British cars and motorcycles are well known for "marking" their territory and there was a book about the RAF in WWII which noted how the Spitfire pilots complained about the hydraulic fluid getting all over everything. Perhaps they should have let some of their tailors take a crack at making gaskets. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## ardbeg1977 (Jan 16, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL! Love the analogy but remember, while starched boxer shorts are arguably worthless, a bag of (fresh) cat litter can be used in an emergency to provide traction for your car, should you find yourself stuck out in a snow storm!


My guess is that with enough starch you could use the boxers for traction too!


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

Crownship said:


> Maybe it helps to resist skid marks.
> 
> Might be worth a try.:icon_smile_big:





eagle2250 said:


> LOL! Love the analogy but remember, while starched boxer shorts are arguably worthless, a bag of (fresh) cat litter can be used in an emergency to provide traction for your car, should you find yourself stuck out in a snow storm!





ardbeg1977 said:


> My guess is that with enough starch you could use the boxers for traction too!


Pretty sure no amount of starch will help you get better traction in the snow.

And those tires will leave bigger skid marks than you ever could.

Best to use those heavily starched boxers as a window ice scraper.


----------

